# Speicherverbrauch der JVM in Eclipse anzeigen



## Thomas Darimont (24. August 2005)

Hallo!

http://www.eclipsezone.com/java/forums/t44200.html

 (Über den Mülleimer kann man die Garbage Collection manuell anstoßen)

  Gruß Tom


----------

